# bargaining for rent?



## sarahg714 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello all, I am new here, we are thinking of moving to Dubai in the new year.

I've been looking at some villas in the Springs/Meadows area, searching on bayut. 

I'm wondering if the prices listed are negotiable? If so, how much do you think they could come down? 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Most definitely. Every landlord/real estate agent in Dubai is out to rip you off. If they could get an extra AED 1000 out of you by sacrificing your first born, not a single one of them would think twice about it.

Bargain hard, ignore threats of other potential tenants and ignore the sob stories and you'll do ok.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Wen bargaining remember there are literally thousands of empty apartments and Villas in Dubai an if someone isnt prepared to negotiate then walk away you can get another apartment they may not get another tenant.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Use Dubizzle.com for your search though. And bargain


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

It would help to know you still have 2 kidneys.
Joke.
Bargaining is expected. And these real estate agents are trained for that.
So, just do your stuff. Bargain all you want.


----------



## sarahg714 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone. My kidneys and I are ready to bargain  actually, I will sick my husband on them, he he


----------



## sarahg714 (Oct 10, 2010)

Here in Texas, if I were buying a new home, I would know that I could probably come down $20,000-$30,000 on the listed price of a home for sale. 

Is there any kind of rule of thumb like that when looking at listed rental prices in Dubai? Or doesn't it work like that?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

sarahg714 said:


> ...come down $20,000-$30,000 on the listed price of a home for sale...


$20-30K from what listed price ? Probably better think in % instead. In my opinion, ~10% from average asking price is a good deal.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Why does everyone assume that agents are out to rip people off? In all walks of life there are unscrupulous people but there are also those that are good people just trying to make ends meet. It seems to be a Dubai fashion to judge and label people as a whole!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I personally don’t think bargaining works very much. I mean the only real discount u can get is if u can afford to pay the entire year’s rent up front!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> I personally don’t think bargaining works very much. I mean the only real discount u can get is if u can afford to pay the entire year’s rent up front!


Personally, we paid 1 check and got a pool put in, garden completely relandscape. And some discount on the asking price...

We asked the same thing to 2 different landlords on exact villa specs (Green Community West). One hesitated and one accepted, so bargaining does work...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

newbie913 said:


> I personally don’t think bargaining works very much. I mean the only real discount u can get is if u can afford to pay the entire year’s rent up front!


I disagree, I just got an amazing deal because I bargained. Several agents told me there was no way I could get either discount or several cheques because the advertised prices are already very low and blah blah, however I was able to negotiate a 10% discount of the asking price in 4 cheques, and this is just a1 BR flat. It just depends on who are you dealing with. Some landlords are more willing to negotiate than others, so you just have to find the one who does.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As others have said, you certainly can get discounts, but you have to know the market and handle the negotiations properly. You have to be firm, but polite.

At the moment, it is probably easier to get discounts on apartments (as there are so many vacant ones) or on villas in the slightly less desirable areas. It's all about supply and demand.
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Remember a lot of these 'agents' are just guys that know the place is up for rent and chasing a bit of comission. Had on guy that wouldn't move at all off his 115k first price, a few days later we saw the same villa online starting at 105k with someone else.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Remember a lot of these 'agents' are just guys that know the place is up for rent and chasing a bit of comission. Had on guy that wouldn't move at all off his 115k first price, a few days later we saw the same villa online starting at 105k with someone else.


Spot on with this - I also found this & still managed to get the cheaper option reduced.


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

Bargain Bargain Bargain, I work in real estate and I'm telling you to bargain but not too much specially if you like the property and you really want it, don't exceed 10% of what they ask for, also it depends on how many cheques you can offer.


----------

